# Fibrosarcoma



## FelineMommy (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello everyone. I am new. I found this forum while searching the web for information on fibrosarcoma, and also while searching for info re: cats hissing at each other after trips to the vet. My question here is re: the fibrosarcoma....or maybe I am just looking for consortium. Not sure yet.

Anyways, my almost 11-year spayed DSH developed a lump near her right shoulder blade probably a couple of months ago. I don't remember the exact timing, but it wasn't too long ago. I waited until her regular yearly vet appointment (last weekend) to show it to the vet (a decision to wait that I regret given what it might turn out to be). The last time she had any shots in that shoulder (I think) was 2 years ago, when she was given (I think) a 3-year Distemper booster vaccine. In any case, it was definitely at least 1 year ago that any shot would have been given in that shoulder, as she hadn't seen the vet since her yearly appointment last year. I know all about the risks that come along with certain shots, but we were recommended by the vet based on the fact that both our cats can go outside (albeit in a completely enclosed and roofed pen) to still give all the shots, including FeLV starting last year when we built them the outdoor pen. The vet now says (different doctor, same office) that they really probably don't need all those shots. Grrrrr. That's a whole different issue that I can't even think about getting into right now.

So, the regular vet did a fine needle aspiration, and didn't like what she saw...."some multi-nucleic cells," and immediately wanted to schedule surgery to remove the lump with the usual 3cm margins, etc. I scheduled the surgery for July 19th (first available appointment) and off I went to the Internet to find out as much as I could. Scary stuff. The regular vet is not convinced it is a fibrosarcoma, but is definitely suspicious due to the location alone. The cat's bloodwork is clean (not even any elevated white cells)….the regular vet thought this was a good sign, but the specialist -- see below -- said that doesn't necessarily mean anything good or bad. I suggested to the regular vet, based on my Internet research and consultation with a friend of mine on another coast who is an ER vet, that maybe a CT or MRI should be done prior to surgery to define the tumor and tendril borders, or even to do MRI-guided surgery if possible....which led us down the path of going to a specialty referral hospital because the regular vet doesn't have those facilities.

We went there yesterday (to the specialty referral hospital), where the kitty underwent (thankfully clean) chest x-rays, and then a biopsy to see just exactly what the tumor is....fingers are still crossed that it's not even fibrosarcoma. A CT Scan to define the lines, and then immediate surgery is scheduled for next Tuesday. The specialist doctor is (who is a leader in the fibrosarcoma research field) is optimistic.

She agrees with the regular vet's assessment that if she gets clean margins, there is only about a 10% chance the cancer ever comes back (this is all assuming it does turn out to be the worst-case scenario of fibrosarcoma). But she also stated a statistic of a life expectancy of about 750 days.....that's only 2 years. Hmmmmmm. =(

Does anyone have an experience with this stuff? Does that 2 year life expectancy mean only if the tumor comes back or there are other tumor-related complications or issues? Because it would sound to me like if they get it all and we are in the 90% chance that it doesn't come back, she's cured of her cancer completely and will go on living as if it was never there, right?

Thank you, all!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I had a cat with fibrosarcoma on her head. I noticed a bump and the vet recommended watching it (I will never do that again!). A few months later that bump multiplied into 3 bumps. Needle biopsy came back benign, but whatever they thought it was is something that could eventually be cancerous, so they recommended removing them. Good thing...the biopsy of the removed tissue came back with fibrosarcoma. 

I did all the research you did and was convinced she probably didn't have more than a year because how could they get really good margins in an area that is basically skin and bone (they were right on the top of her head). I had a consultation at Tufts Veterinary school clinic. The only option they offered was radiation treatment (they said chemo wasn't an option), but I chose not to do it...way too stressful for her with nasty side effects (she probably would have ended up blind in one eye) and they didn't think it would be a cure, but could extend her life by maybe 6 months. 

But the upshot is that I lost her 3 years later to something completely unrelated. No signs of the tumors reoccuring.

I think the big thing is getting clean margins and that's the problem in most situations, it doesn't happen. Fibrosarcoma put out very microscopic root-like tendrils into the surrounding area and if any are missed the tumor will come back aggressively and will have put out more tendrils. It sounds like you're doing the right things to help ensure they do an aggressive initial surgery. That's the key and will provide the best chance of beating it.


----------



## FelineMommy (Jul 6, 2010)

Thank you for your reply.

I am becoming more optimistic each day (this is much better than the total blubbering/crying wreck I was last week), and we haven't even gotten the biopsy results back yet (that's tomorrow). A few reasons: (1) when the regular vet took the fine needle aspiration, she actually got some cells.....and I later read online that fibrosarcomas don't usually give up cells into a needle (I don't know if that's really true, but someone said it someplace so who knows); (2) when the surgeon took the biopsy on Monday, she said a lot of pus came out of the tumor....doesn't seem very "fibrous" to me, but again who knows; (3) and given that neither of them is yet convinced that it's even fibrosarcoma in the first place (they are only assuming based on location until we get biopsy results), perhaps it's not even cancer.

Another thing that is good (although the shouldeer blade location of the tumor is bad to begin with), is that the tumor doesn't seem to be latched onto any muscle tissue. You can easily grab at her skin and get your fingers under the tumor....the regular vet noted that this was good so far as full tumor removal is concerned.

Finally, in looking at it last night myself (there's a much better view now that kitty was shaven for the biopsy), it definitely looks like the tumor is separated from anything too deep by the fact that it's on the skin side of bone.....i.e. it looks to me like her shoulder blade is blocking the tumor from going deeper into her body.

I am confident in the sugreon (who as it turns out my vet friend on the other coast actually knows--and loves--her!), and I know that kitty will be in good hands. I am still hoping that it's not even fibrosarcoma to begin with, but if it is, she will get the best of care. The surgeon and the regular vet both agreed that if they get it all (and if anyone can get it all this surgeon can) she has a 90% chance of it never coming back. But I still can't wrap my head around if that 750 day survival time the surgeon told me was for cats who have a cancer recurrance or for those who don't have a recurrance. Anyone know anything about that?

Thankn you!!


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

*FelineMommy* - welcome to the forum!

If I found myself in your position, I'd bring all my questions to people who are well-experienced with the issue....you'll find a group of them (and find other "newbies" like yourself) right here http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/Feline_VAS_Support/

I wish you both the very best.


----------



## FelineMommy (Jul 6, 2010)

Thank you, Stryker. I just requested to join that group.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

FelineMommy said:


> But I still can't wrap my head around if that 750 day survival time the surgeon told me was for cats who have a cancer recurrance or for those who don't have a recurrance. Anyone know anything about that?


That's if there's a reoccurance. From what I understand a fibrosarcoma will come back in the same place before it metastasizes.


----------

